# A travel blog on living abroad in Asia



## jdong217 (Nov 29, 2011)

er, studying abroad to be specific. I just wanted to share with you guys something that's helped me with photography a bit. I'm not really keen on blogging so each of my posts is just a photo with a description. I try to provide information about the country/city the picture was taken in as well as any relevant tidbits about the local culture. I usually post 1-2 photos a day. It's kind of modeled after Trey Ratcliff's site I guess, except I'm nowhere near as good.

It's still too soon to say if it's actually helping me with my picture-taking, but I'm definitely getting better at SORTING through my pictures and choosing between 5+ similar shots. I think I've improved a bit over time but I guess by glancing at the pictures you could tell I'm going through phases. I'm in the HDR phase now :meh: i'm aware like 2-3 of the photos have that undesirable psychadelic look but hey, it's a learning experience. trying to work on my composition in the coming weeks though

Let me know what you think: Travel Blog


----------

